# guild wars 2 oder star wars



## wotan (15. Februar 2012)

hey läute ist schwierig die beiden mit einander zu vergleichen da guildwars 2 auch noch nicht  draußen ist.
würde gerne auch beide spielen aber aus zeitlichen gründen ist das einfach nicht möglich 
was meint ihr sollte ich auf die beta von guildwars warten und denn entscheiden ?


----------



## Painkiller (15. Februar 2012)

Ohne dir die Hoffnung nehmen zu wollen, aber es wird keine Open-Beta für Guild Wars 2 geben.

Guild Wars 2: Keine offene Beta, nur Beta-Wochenenden geplant


----------



## wotan (15. Februar 2012)

MH DAS ist natürlich doof  mh star wars  spielen sie ja jetzt alle hab aber keine erfahrung mit dem titel  und guild wars  hab ich bis jetzt 3 jahre gespielt und hat mir eig immer sehr gefallen


----------



## Painkiller (15. Februar 2012)

Lies dir am besten das hier mal durch.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/star-wars-old-republic/196773-fazit-4.html#post3957682


----------



## wotan (15. Februar 2012)

denn warte ich sicher noch bringt mir ja nix wenn mir nach 8 wochen die lust vergeht dafür zahle ich denn keine 13 € im monat


----------



## Supeq (15. Februar 2012)

Wenn du WOW magst, wird dir SW auch gefallen. Gleiches gilt wohl auch für GW bzw GW2^^


----------



## Drina84 (18. Februar 2012)

Ich geh stark davon aus das GW2 genial wird  

Zumindest konnt ich bissal am Stand auf der GC es live miterleben! Leider aber ned zocken da ca die gefühlte ganze Halle davor stand


----------



## wotan (18. Februar 2012)

erstmal freue ich mich auf montag


----------



## Snupe (19. Februar 2012)

Bleib bei GW2... hab sehr vieles negative von SW gehört. Und da du eh schon GW gezockt hast würde ich erst recht GW2 zocken  und wenn beides ******** für dich ist  zock Tera online  das ist eh der hammer.


----------



## Franziskus (22. Februar 2012)

Würde an deiner stelle auch auf GW2 warten. Die press Beta war ja grad und sind viele Videos erschienen, dazu kam man sich ab heute für die Beta Wochenenden anmelden. Mit Glück darfst du daran teilnehmen. 
Gruß Franziskus


----------



## Anterious (23. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab nach über 3 Jahren WoW und einem Jahr MMO Pause mit SWTOR nach mehreren gescheiterten Folgeversuchen (Aion, Rift, Warhammer Online) endlich wieder gefallen an nem MMO gefunden! Für mich derzeit das einzige Spiel, welches ziemlich nah an WOW rankommt! Dies aber auch zum Teil durch das völlig neue Setting der StarWars Welt! Rift, Aion und Co sahen WoW immer ähnlich, auch trotz besserer Grafik etc war das Setting doch immer ähnlich! Grüne Wiesen, Wälder, usw usw.... Ich für mich hab mit SWTOR ein Spiel gefunden, welches mich ab der ersten Sekunde an gefesselt hat, dies teilweise auch durch die gut durchdachten Zwischensequenzen nach jeder Quest etc! Ich kann's nur empfehlen!


----------

